# American Classical Vocal Music



## daddo75 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have been looking for any reasonable recordings of the music of Richard Hageman, as well as other somewhat lesser known American composers. Does anyone know of any sources for songs (other than "Do Not Go My Love") of Hageman? An example would be "Is It You?", or "Music I Heard With You".
You may not consider Hageman's songs as "classical" because he wrote for movies and other popular medium. But, I enjoy his style (despite that fact that it is entirely tonal) and would like to find recordings of as many of his songs as possible. This could potentially include some recorded by good university singers (including teachers, of course) on cassette.


----------

